# Mafagafo



## luici2

Hola, amigos

Fijense que me encontré con este trabalenguas : Num ninho de mafagafos três mafagafinhos há. Quem o desmafagafizar, bom desmafagafizador será.
Yo conozco equivalentes en español de dicho trabalenguas, lo que no se es como puedo interpretar la palabra mafagafo, como no encontré una entrada para esta palabra me fui a imagenes y lo que ví fueron pichones de pájaro o cachorros de gatos. Yo conozco la palabra filhote, acaso es un sinónimo de la misma?

De antemano gracias por sus respuestas.

Luis.


----------



## Vanda

Acredito que você não vai encontrar uma palavra correspondente no espanhol. Será preciso usar um trabalenguas que faça sentido no espanhol.

curiosidades


----------



## luici2

Obrigado, Vanda

Parece ser uma palavra muito difícil de interpretar mas, depois de investigar mais um poco, eu acho que pode ser quasi como el coco em espanhol. Eu vou esperar algumas opiniões.

Luis.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Gostei do link fornecido pela Vanda, pois o "versinho" que conhecia desde criança era assim:
Num ninho de Mafagafos havia 5 mafagafinhos, quando um mafagafo mafaga, mafaga 5 mafagafinhos.

Nunca entendi direito esse verso e, quando criança, sempre que perguntava apenas riam e acabavam não respondendo. Depois acabei parando de perguntar e esqueci o assunto. E eis que, agora, neste forum, me deparo novamente com os tais Mafagafos. Creio que agora, finalmente, poderei morrer em paz. 

Obrigado !


----------



## amistad2008

luici2 said:


> Hola, amigos
> 
> Fijense que me encontré con este trabalenguas : Num ninho de mafagafos três mafagafinhos há. Quem o desmafagafizar, bom desmafagafizador será.
> Yo conozco equivalentes en español de dicho trabalenguas, lo que no se es como puedo interpretar la palabra mafagafo, como no encontré una entrada para esta palabra me fui a imagenes y lo que ví fueron pichones de pájaro o cachorros de gatos. Yo conozco la palabra filhote, acaso es un sinónimo de la misma?
> 
> De antemano gracias por sus respuestas.
> 
> Luis.


 
Olha só o que achei no Michaelis:

mafagafo
ma.fa.ga.fo
_sm gír_ Abrigo de malandros.

En español sería algo como:

Una pandilla de timadores, pícaros, pillos.

Bueno, no estoy segura si así le dicen en español, pues no sé el sustantivo o nombre colectivo de pícaros. Esto sería otro hilo que pienso abrir.

Espero haber ayudado un poquito.

Saludos


----------



## luici2

Obrigado Amistad2008,

Sua aportação é interessante mas eu fico sem ter uma idea clara do que significa esta palavra. Pelo menos há uma coisa segura, esta não é uma palavra de todos os dias


----------



## Vanda

_Ó xente_, continuo a dizer que não é uma palavra do dicionário; é uma palavra inventada para brincar com a língua, conforme a própria designação já diz _trabalenguas_. A palavra não é para ter significado em si mesma, mas para ter sonoridade e certa dificuldade de pronunciação.


----------



## andre luis

Que tal esta versão:
Tres tristes tigres tragaban trigo en un trigal.


----------



## luici2

Gracias otra vez Vanda,

Precisamente quise decir que esta no es una palabra de diccionário cuando dije que no era una palabra de todos los días, lo que pasa es que como en el ejemplo de Andre Luis (gracias por cierto), uno se crea una imagen en la cabeza de lo que puede ser el personaje de un trabalenguas, sin embargo, tratando de buscar una respuesta a esta incognita me encontré con lo que puede ser el equivalente del trabalenguas en discusión:

En un roble hay una bracalatabla 
con veinte bracalatablillos, 
cuando canta la bracalatabla 
cantan los veinte bracalatablillos.

Ahora sí como dijo Ricardo Tavares, "ya puedo morir en paz" 
Gracias de nuevo a todos.


----------



## Vanda

Pode!  O Ricardo já pode morrer em paz por ter conhecido a versão portuguesa e _nosotros_ podemos morrer em paz, pelo Luici ter achado uma versão espanhola que segue a mesma linha da versão portuguesa.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá!

É bom ver um compatriota no fórum PT!

Eu tenho mais um _trabalenguas_. Meu pai fazia competições entre nós (seus filhos) para ver quem podia dizer isto o mais rápido possível:

Tengo una muñeca despescuezipelicrespa.
El despescuezipelicrespador que la despescuezipelicrespare
buen despescuezipelicrespador será.

Abraços caro Chapín!


----------



## luici2

Abraços para você também Giorgio Lontano, e obrigado pela sua aportação.


----------



## Maragato76

luici2 said:


> Hola, amigos
> 
> Fijense que me encontré con este trabalenguas : Num ninho de mafagafos três mafagafinhos há. Quem o desmafagafizar, bom desmafagafizador será.
> Yo conozco equivalentes en español de dicho trabalenguas, lo que no se es como puedo interpretar la palabra mafagafo, como no encontré una entrada para esta palabra me fui a imagenes y lo que ví fueron pichones de pájaro o cachorros de gatos. Yo conozco la palabra filhote, acaso es un sinónimo de la misma?
> 
> De antemano gracias por sus respuestas.
> 
> Luis.


 
Yo también acabo de ver este trabalenguas por primera vez, y en la hoja que me dieron en la Escuela con una relación de diversos trabalenguas viene al lado de éste el dibujo del nido con los pichones de pájaro.


----------

